# Round tuit. Round Two.it is a lot of shavings.....



## Schroedc (Aug 5, 2017)

Working on a bunch of paperweights for a customer.

Start with walnut boards, drill 90% of the way in with hole saw, cut free on the scroll saw. Jamb chuck them on the lathe, turn to 3 inch diameter with a nice shoulder. Then switch out to dead center and jamb between and sand them all up. couple coats poly and off to dry. Tomorrow we'll make the toppers for them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 5, 2017)

Mmmmmm chocolate cookies, I think that is the messiest I have ever seen your shop!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 5, 2017)

Colin, do you glue them on the jamb block or how do you hold them on? Tony


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 5, 2017)

Tony said:


> Colin, do you glue them on the jamb block or how do you hold them on? Tony



I put a piece of sandpaper on the face of the block on the face plate, the pressure of the tailstock is all that holds the turning blank on.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 6, 2017)

Cooooooookieeeeeessssss!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 6, 2017)

You might think I'm crazy, but I don't even care,
'Cause I can tell what's going on,
It's hip to be square.

100 Hemlock squares sanded up and the flat on the bottom for mounting, getting the logo engraved on both sides now.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 6, 2017)

Here, there, and everywhere
Hip, hip, so hip to be a square
Here, there, and everywhere
Hip, hip

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------

